# TC Contender scope mount?



## Terry May (Jul 13, 2010)

How difficult is it to remove the rear sight to mount a scope on a TC Contender?


----------



## Richard P (Jul 14, 2010)

Terry it isnt usually difficult if you have correct fitting driver bits. Sometimes a sharp rap will be necessary to loosen them. Rap, not slam. Additionally you may encounter screws that have been ''glued'' with loc-tite. It the screw doesnt give up easily --- invert the barrel and use a lighter or candle flame to heat the screw head. It will give up. 
   You should read the information by Mike Bellm (Bellmstc.com) if I quote it correctly, or you can search it.  Basically he addresses proper screw length so they just do bottom in the hole to give maximum hold on your scope base. You do not want looseness when you mount the base.
    Which barrel do you have and which scope do you plan to use ?


----------



## Terry May (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Richard.  It is a super 14 barrel in 30-30.  The  scope is a Burris 2X that I picked up years ago with the intention to mount and never did.


----------



## Richard P (Jul 14, 2010)

Terry, my first Contender barrel was a 30-30 14''. They had 1;14 twist in them at that time. They have since been configured as 1;10 twist. If you look through the bore you can tell if it looks ''lazy'' or not. If it is to be a hunting barrel the 2x will work fine in the woods and some open places. Are you going to use a Weaver 92 base ?  Also, will you load for it ?   rp


----------



## Terry May (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought the barrel from a buddy about 10-12 years ago.  It was a used stainless barrel he had.  Gave him $50 bucks for it.  He gave me a deal because he was going to sell me his .375 Winchester, but decided he wanted to keep it.  He said if I would take the 30-30 instead he would sell it to me cheap.  I found a frame from another guy for $125.  He included the frame, walnut grips, synthetic grips, and Leupold scope mounts/rings in the deal.  The rings and mount are kind of scratched up, but I figure I will use what I have.  I am planning on using it as a woods gun to try to take a deer this year.


----------



## Richard P (Jul 14, 2010)

You did fantastic on your finds. You didnt mention if you'd load for it or buy ammo. Factory is pretty stout in a handgun. If you can load your own you might wish to use a 125gr or so and keep the speed down to around 2000 ft. That's less than a SKS round produces from the rifle. It should make the 30-30 quite tolerable and effective. You might like to use earplugs if you are stand hunting. We'll expect a range report from you.  rp


----------



## Terry May (Jul 15, 2010)

Right now I'm stuck using factory ammo.  I don't reload.  Just using standard 150 or 170 grain Remington and Winchester.  I'll try some different stuff to see what shoots best.  If I get something, I'll make sure to post a picture.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 15, 2010)

Richard is giving you great advice Terry.

I will pitch in on the ammo discussion.  Try the new Hornady LeveRevolution stuff.  I have heard some really good things about it.


----------



## Terry May (Jul 15, 2010)

O.K., thanks!


----------



## Richard P (Jul 16, 2010)

Terry, about the Leupold base--- does it have opposable windage adj screws ?  If not you are stuck with making adj using the scope internals. If it has the screws I have a comment about that. Secondly, do you plan to add another barrel ?  rp


----------



## Terry May (Jul 17, 2010)

No, it is just the basic model with the rings.  No adjustments.  The 30-30 is the only barrel.  I had a .22Hornet, but got rid of it a few years ago.


----------



## Richard P (Jul 17, 2010)

This may be old news for you but:  When the scope is mounted and you are ready to ''sight-in'', move the windage adjustment completely left. Move the adjustment completely right --counting revolutions. Move the adj halfway to the left.  It is now ''centered'' allowing 50% movement each way.  
   There isnt much to say about the vertical adj except to start close enough and on large paper so it records your shot. (Shooting from a sandbag rest).  After that complete the exercise so you are on a spot about the size of a quarter at say, 25yds.  Place a target at 50yds or as far as you'll expect to see a woods target.  
   A 14'' t/c is not something you'll usually shoot standing. It places all the weight forward of the wrists. At arm;s length you'll tire easily.  You should avail yourself of a walking stick or other rest---and practice with it. (but dont beat yourself up with it). rp


----------



## Terry May (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Richard.  I appreciate all the help.


----------

